# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Stel je voor

## mrlofsky

dag

huub is de naam
dit is limburg

mijn interesse heeft vooral de alternatieve geneeskunde

verder reizen naar zonnige oorden
nu dus op zoek naar een remedie voor verkoudheden/griep en wintermalaise

groet


huub

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Huub, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Heb je de remedie al gevonden voor de griep, verkoudheid en wintermalaise?

Een gezondheidsgroet van Leontien

----------


## mrlofsky

dag leontien

is een rhetorische vraag eigenlijk...

de huissauna en solarium werkt het beste

sommigen overwinteren elders, de bofkonten


groet

huub

----------

